
I work in tech and pester Jeff Bezos' inbox weekly - megamindbrian2
https://medium.com/@megamindbrian/i-annoy-jeff-bezos-weekly-and-he-still-doesnt-want-to-be-friends-ef40e6e86686
======
indigodaddy
1) How did you get Bezos' inbox? 2) Even so, you know it's 99% likely that
Jeff has never actually read even one of your emails, right?

~~~
megamindbrian2
Ha! 1) Jeff welcomes all emails to be filtered by his staff. Jeff@amazon.com.
2) yes. Some of them get routed correctly and bug reports are followed up on.

